# Open segmented turning jig



## lorbay

I am looking for a jig for making open segmented work. There used to be a place called Texasgadgets.com who used to make these but no longer do. If anyone knows someone who wants to get rid (sell) it please let me know.

Lin.


----------



## RAdams

I think Craft supplies USA sells a segmenting jig. I dont think it was designed for open segs, but it might work.


----------



## KenV

There is a growing interest in segmented works -   There is a new AAW chapter on segmented turning -  (I paid up and joined -- very Noob at that work but seemed like a good place to learn from masters)

There are a couple of templates for the workbench CUSA sells one.  There are a few excellent books, and a couple of computer programs.  I was pointed to the woodturner pro family.  Seems to work well, but again I am a Noob at Segmentation and Lamination.


----------



## fernhills

Try this site     http://www.turnedwood.com


----------



## lorbay

Thanks guy's for the input but what I am looking for is a jig that mounts on the lathe. Like this one on this guy's website.
http://www.turningwood.com/articles/Bigseg2.pdf
As he says texasgadgets.com used to make them but longer does.

Lin.


----------



## bobleibo

In his tutorial, he gives his contact info. I would go straight to the source and tell him Texasgadgets no longer does. Maybe he knows of another. 

"Johnny & Marcia Tolly live near Austin Texas. They are both active with the local
Central Texas Woodturners club. Johnny has served as the President and Marcia is
the club’s Liberian. Questions may be directed by calling Johnny at 512-858-4471,
home Cell 512-922-1241. Email johntolly@austin.rr.com"


----------



## lorbay

Thanks and I will try him.

Lin.


----------



## hdbblue

There is a book called Segmented Wood Turning by William Smith that outlines the open segmented process and has plans and templates for all the jig pieces sold by Texas Gadgets.


----------



## penhead

While IAP is fun and informative and a wealth of information (especially for penturners),
you will find much more info on polychromatic turning if you join us at http://www.segmentedwoodturners.org/


----------



## lorbay

While IAP is fun and informative and a wealth of information (especially for penturners),
you will find much more info on polychromatic turning if you join us at http://www.segmentedwoodturners.org/ 
__________________
JohnP -
Chesapeake, VA
Today's mighty oak is just yesterdays nut that held its ground


So what about the jig????? Do you have one on there.???


----------



## tommyd

william smith has a really good book on open segments as is his web site. he has plans for a very simple jig and info on spacing and angles. i built  a jig cost of around $5. I will try to get pictures tomorrow and post them here.


----------



## tommyd

*open segmented jig*

here is the jig I built.


----------



## lorbay

Tom are these the plans from William Smith's book.???

Lin.


----------



## mickr

you can make your own..do what hddblue says..ask your library for Mr Smith's book..they will get for you for FREE..copy the info & you can open segment to your heart's desire


----------



## tommyd

lorbay said:


> Tom are these the plans from William Smith's book.???
> 
> Lin.


yes with just minor differences.


----------



## tommyd

here's is williams web sit
http://www.smithart.us/index.htm
check under down loads and check jig by jim dreskell this jig does't tie uo your lathe while glue up


----------

